# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Talvivaaran bussiyhteydet

## Jouni Seilonen

Sotkamossa alkaneen Talvivaaran kaivoshankkeen työmatkaliikennettä varten on kulkenut M-P bussiyhteydet Kajaanista (Pohjolan Matka) ja Sotkamosta (A. Kyllönen). Tämä liikenne on loppunut vuodenvaihteessa kannattamattomana. Kajaanin linjalla matkustajia kerrotaan olleen enimmillään kaksi.

Talvivaarassa kerrotaan olevan useampi sata työntekijää. Kajaaniin on etäisyyttä nelisenkymmentä kilometriä ja Sotkamoon muutama vähemmän. Talvivaara sijaitsee Kajaanin seutulipun kelpoisuusalueella. Nyt Talvivaaraa lähinnä kulkeva linja-autoyhteys on A.Kyllösen koulupäivinä liikennöimä Sotkamo-Laakajärvi -linja.

----------


## kemkim

> Sotkamossa alkaneen Talvivaaran kaivoshankkeen työmatkaliikennettä varten on kulkenut M-P bussiyhteydet Kajaanista (Pohjolan Matka) ja Sotkamosta (A. Kyllönen). Tämä liikenne on loppunut vuodenvaihteessa kannattamattomana. Kajaanin linjalla matkustajia kerrotaan olleen enimmillään kaksi.


Linja on kulkenut haasteellista reittiä, kyseisen tien 870 varrella ei ole juuri muuta toimintaa, kuin tuo Talvivaaran kaivos. Jos olisi muitakin keskuksia, niin Talvivaaran yhteydet olisi saatu osaksi jotain muuta linjaa. Ovatko aikataulut olleet huonot, vai eikö intoa bussin kyytiin ole vain yksinkertaisesti ollut?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ovatko aikataulut olleet huonot, vai eikö intoa bussin kyytiin ole vain yksinkertaisesti ollut?


Käsitykseni mukaan Kajaanin linja oli räätälöity Talvivaaran työmatkaliikennettä varten sekä aikataulunsa että reittinsä puolesta. Sotkamon linjaa A.Kyllönen ajoi ilmeisesti samalla autolla kuin Laakajärven koulupäivävuoroa, mistä aiheutui noin 20-30 min odotus Talvivaarasta Sotkamoon lähtevälle. Vuorojen tiedot näyttävät olevan vielä MH:n aikatauluhaussa nähtävänä.

----------

